
🧰 Developer’s Toolbox: Stack Data Structure - vlesyk
https://medium.com/dots-and-spaces/stack-data-structure-9009b1b22f6e
======
lioeters
Nice stacks!

Personally I would have used a generic type, i.e., class Stack<T>, instead of
limiting the values to string.

[https://www.typescriptlang.org/docs/handbook/generics.html#g...](https://www.typescriptlang.org/docs/handbook/generics.html#generic-
classes)

\---

By the way, I think this may be the first emoji I've seen in a title on HN. It
sure made it pop out of the list and catch my attention.

